# night fishing ?



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

What do people fish for at night ...?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Fish, same as they fish for during the day.



J/K
Specks, Reds, Blues, Rays, Sharks and more.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

inshore - trout, redfish, flounder around the dock lights.

I have not done the offshore thing at night, but I understand they get bottom fish at night too.


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

I would concentrate around dock lights at night since they tend to attract bait fish. Once I find the lights I would concentrate on the perimeter of a specific light since the specks and reds like to ambush the bait.


----------

